# EWQL Hollywood Solo Instruments Demo Contest



## Noam Guterman (Jan 12, 2016)

https://apps.facebook.com/whcontests/hollywood-solo-instruments-contest

Demos must be created exclusively with Hollywood Solo Cello, Hollywood Harp, and you can use Spaces to add ambiance, all three are included in the ComposerCloud FREE trial. Entries must be original compositions approximately 3 minutes in length. Winners will be required to submit a 44.1k/24-bit .wav file and 320kbps MP3 for promotional purposes.

Three winners will get a years subscription to ComposerCloud Complete, that also includes both Hollywood Solo Instruments (and Hollywood Solo Violin when it is released in March), plus over $12,500 worth of EastWest Gold Collections that includes over 9000 virtual instruments.


----------



## valyogennoff (Jan 13, 2016)

Are EWQL going to only rely on the number of Facebook votes to select a winner?


----------



## trumpoz (Jan 13, 2016)

"EastWest will decide the winners from the 20 that get the most votes in 10 days when the contest and your ComposerCloud FREE trial ends"


----------



## valyogennoff (Jan 14, 2016)

trumpoz said:


> "EastWest will decide the winners from the 20 that get the most votes in 10 days when the contest and your ComposerCloud FREE trial ends"


Thanks!


----------

